# Vorzeichen umdrehen



## y0dA (28. Mrz 2008)

Hi!
Gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit wie ich das Vorzeichen eines numerischen Wertes umdrehen (+ wird -; - wird +)kann?


----------



## ms (28. Mrz 2008)

```
y*=-1;
```

ms


----------



## y0dA (28. Mrz 2008)

Wie immer schnell am posten - Firma dankt.

Dachte nur, es gäbe vllt eine Klasse (wie Math) die sowas macht.

mfg


----------



## ms (28. Mrz 2008)

Geht sogar noch einfacher:

```
y=-y;
```

ms


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2008)

Für alle, die es lieber komplizierter haben möchten:

```
y = y - 2 * y;
```
 :bae:


----------



## SlaterB (28. Mrz 2008)

```
y = Math.signum(y) > 0 ? -y : -y;
```


----------



## Maeher (28. Mrz 2008)

Also ich mach das immer folgendermaßen:

```
y-=y+=y;
```


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Mrz 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> y = Math.signum(y) > 0 ? -y : -y;
> ```



Wenn dann

```
y = Math.signum(y) > 0 ? Math.abs(y) : -Math.abs(y);
```
:bae:


----------



## SlaterB (28. Mrz 2008)

hmm, du meinst wohl

```
y = Math.signum(y) > 0 ? -Math.abs(y) : Math.abs(y);
```


----------



## y0dA (28. Mrz 2008)

Na hab ich hier mal nen Thread zur allgm. Blödelei erstellt


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Mrz 2008)

Ach ja, umdrehen soll man das ja auch noch, das Vorzeichen


----------



## ARadauer (28. Mrz 2008)

einfallslos, aber weil freitag ist helf ich euch mal..


```
float f = -0.5f;
	String str = f+"";
	if(Character.isDigit(str.charAt(0))){
		str = "-"+str;
	}else{
		str = str.substring(1, str.length());		
	}	
	float neuF = Float.parseFloat(str);
	System.out.println(neuF);
```


----------



## Tobias (28. Mrz 2008)

Also wenn ich die Vorzeichen umdrehe (180°), ändert sich gar nichts. Muß wohl an der Symetrie liegen ...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2008)

"Umkippen" wäre wohl besser ausgedrückt (90° horizontale Achse).


----------

